# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Valcárcel confirma a Claver que la cuenca del Segura recibirá agua de los trasvases

## FEDE

http://www.larazon.es/noticia/8262-v...-los-trasvases

*El presidente de Scrats anima al Gobierno a diseñar un pacto nacional con celeridad* 
*Valcárcel confirma a Claver que la cuenca del Segura recibirá agua de los trasvases*

1 Febrero 12 - - Alberto G. Avilés 
Murcia- El presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, José Manuel Claver, salió ayer con moderada alegría del encuentro que mantuvo con el presidente de la Comunidad Autónoma de la Región de Murcia, Ramón Luis Valcárcel, al que le transmitió la necesidad de que el Gobierno central diseñe y acometa a la mayor brevedad posible un pacto nacional del agua que sirva de solución definitiva para todos los problemas hídricos que tiene España.

Claver expuso la idoneidad de que el nuevo pacto hidrológico se lleve a efecto «cuanto antes» porque, a su juicio, se dan en la actualidad las «condiciones políticas» ideales para que se pueda llevar a cabo de forma contundente aprovechando la holgada mayoría de la que goza el Partido Popular dentro del Congreso de los Diputados. «Es ahora o nunca», afirmó el presidente de los regantes.

En la exposición de este planteamiento recibió el apoyo de Valcárcel el cual mantuvo un tono conciliador a lo largo de todo el encuentro, según manifestó Claver, quien también trasladó al líder regional la necesidad de que el pacto nacional sobre agua se encuentre totalmente perfilado en los próximos dos años para que su puesta en funcionamiento efectiva pueda ser una realidad tangible a finales de la presente legislatura.

De ser así, la cuenca del Segura, deficitaria desde el punto de vista estructural, sería una de las grandes beneficiadas. Un supuesto que Valcárcel dio como hecho a Claver, ya que éste manifestó que el presidente murciano le aseguró que la mencionada cuenca recibirá más agua por medio de la política de trasvases desde los núcleos sobrantes a los carentes. La procedencia del agua a trasvasar es un asunto que no se puso ayer encima de la mesa y al respecto Claver manifestó que le resulta indiferente el lugar de origen del agua porque lo importante es que al final sea así. Además, los integrantes de Scrats se pusieron ayer al servicio del Gobierno para participar en el diseño del proyecto del plan nacional desde el asesoramiento técnico que puedan llevar a cabo. Desde otro ámbito, Claver también valoró muy positivamente el «cambio de tono» que percibió en los responsables políticos de Castilla-La Mancha durante la realización de la última comisión de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura. 

La principal novedad que ponderó el presidente de Scrats fue que «antes solo se trasvasaba agua para beber, pero no se permitía el envío para regar», un aspecto que ha variado desde la llegada a la presidencia manchega de María Dolores de Cospedal, de acuerdo con lo expuesto por Claver.

Con esta nueva actitud, desde Scrats se considera que se aceptan las normas por las que se rige el trasvase y gracias a ello no se pusieron impedimentos a la aprobación del trasvase para el último semestre que contempla la llegada de 38 hectómetros cúbicos todos los meses. Por otra parte, Claver expuso que el recurso interpuesto por Cospedal al penúltimo trasvase aprobado obedeció a un criterio de forma porque se aprobó más de lo que contempla la regla de explotación, aunque el presidente de Scrats explicó que «en el cómputo general, el agua que se trajo estaba muy por debajo de las normas de explotación». 

*Negativa a las tarifas de peaje*
Claver se mostró contrario a la subida de las tarifas de peaje que ha llevado el precio del agua de los cinco a los 8,9 céntimos, por lo que anunció que su sindicato recurrirá la medida en cuanto sea publicada de manera oficial. Por lo que respecta a la tarifa del Tajo-Segura, que ha descendido cinco céntimos, explicó que se podría haber logrado un mayor descenso si no se hubieran incluido la liquidación de los años 2008 y 2009 marcados por una severa sequía, aspecto que eximía a Scrats del pago de la tarifa en esos años.

----------

